# Intake running lean???



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a vf short ram intake and it has caused my motor to run lean.. i dont kno how lean but it has. Any solutions besides spending 400$ for tuning


_Modified by bunnyhopin at 11:55 AM 9-4-2008_


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (bunnyhopin)*

send it back and tell them its dysfunctional. seriously why do companies build intakes for this motor if they cant get it right.








but to answer your question most people will double check all their fittings or spend the money on a tune and hope that works. or deal with the light on.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (bunnyhopin)*

care to elaborate on how it made your car run lean???


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_care to elaborate on how it made your car run lean??? 

The 2.5 system is very fine tuned to the hardware. Most changes to the intake sets off a lean code. 
I think they did it to deter modding of the engine. So far it seems they may have won. The reason I say that is because in order not to get the code, you have to restrict the airflow across the MAF element. Kinda defeats the purpose of an Intake


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (Audi4u)*

any other maf sensor i can buy to deal with this nonsense?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (bunnyhopin)*

Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
The reason I say that is because in order not to get the code, you have to restrict the airflow across the MAF element. Kinda defeats the purpose of an Intake









we found the same thing true when we made my intake.... the stock MAF housing is like 2.76" ID and with the very restrictive stock airbox.... it works.. once you give it cooler/ more dense air... it runs lean...
We made a 2.75" OD (which has around a 2.6" ID) MAF housing for the intake.... works great with no CEL ever... no lean code... Fuel trim is around +2.2%


















_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_any other maf sensor i can buy to deal with this nonsense?









you might try a stock 1.8t MAF housing.... I think its close to the same ID as mine...












_Modified by sharons03jetta at 7:22 PM 9-4-2008_


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (sharons03jetta)*

hmm that's a great idea why doesn't someone produce an intake like yours. I mean isn't this how the 2.0t intake is set up there isn't a maf housing it just use the tubing it also looks alot cleaner without all the couplers. btw how long have you been running your set up?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (vwluger22)*

at least a year.... about 9,000 miles








made good increase in power too....










_Modified by sharons03jetta at 9:15 PM 9-4-2008_


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (sharons03jetta)*

well i need to find out how lean im running b4 i do anything... if i get chipped the problem would go away correct?


----------



## jerseymike02 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (bunnyhopin)*

Anyone tried adding more fuel? Instead of making parts smaller.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (jerseymike02)*

how would i do that?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (bunnyhopin)*

Heres a pic to show u what im working with


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (bunnyhopin)*

im still waiting on my intake but anyway i heard if you do chip it itll get rid of the cel maybe also disconnect your battery wait 10 secs and hook it back up reset the ecu


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (jerseymike02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerseymike02* »_Anyone tried adding more fuel? Instead of making parts smaller.

thats a bit tougher on these returnless fuel system cars. if we had the same style FPR as the MkIV then it would be a bit easyer... just change to a 4 bar and hope your ECU likes it... haha


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (sharons03jetta)*

4 bar?


----------



## jerseymike02 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
thats a bit tougher on these returnless fuel system cars. if we had the same style FPR as the MkIV then it would be a bit easyer... just change to a 4 bar and hope your ECU likes it... haha

Did anyone attempt to change to a 4 bar? I would really like to get this car more fuel before I do any mods.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (jerseymike02)*

Stock rabbit already runs 4bar fuel pressure.
-Jeff


----------



## jerseymike02 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Stock rabbit already runs 4bar fuel pressure.
-Jeff

If it does run a 4 bar then we can get a FPR for it right?


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (bunnyhopin)*

you need to install/ hook up a wide band air/fuel ratio meter. after i installed mine I found the engine was running very lean at high rpm, I swapped my injectors(18#) for larger ones(25#) and the lean conditions were eliminated. I'm not sure this engine isn't designed to be a "lean burn" engine


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (jerseymike02)*

there is a 4bar fuel pressure regulator at the filter with a return line. my fuel pressure at the injectors is running at 64psi...


----------



## jerseymike02 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (whatsyourbeef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whatsyourbeef* »_you need to install/ hook up a wide band air/fuel ratio meter. after i installed mine I found the engine was running very lean at high rpm, I swapped my injectors(18#) for larger ones(25#) and the lean conditions were eliminated. I'm not sure this engine isn't designed to be a "lean burn" engine

Is that a direct install for the injectors or does it need a tune? Also are they high or low imp injectors. I might consider this.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (whatsyourbeef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerseymike02* »_
If it does run a 4 bar then we can get a FPR for it right?

Nope.
The FPR is part of the fuel filter.
For applications above ~300-325whp. I am going to a return style fuel system. Mostly because I want the fuel pressure to have manifold
pressure compensation. (keep 4bar)

_Quote, originally posted by *whatsyourbeef* »_there is a 4bar fuel pressure regulator at the filter with a return line. my fuel pressure at the injectors is running at 64psi...


-Jeff


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (Jefnes3)*

so can i have a list of what i might need ? and ware to get it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (whatsyourbeef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whatsyourbeef* »_you need to install/ hook up a wide band air/fuel ratio meter. after i installed mine I found the engine was running very lean at high rpm, I swapped my injectors(18#) for larger ones(25#) and the lean conditions were eliminated. I'm not sure this engine isn't designed to be a "lean burn" engine

Does it run rich at low RPM's now? What did the new injectors do to your gas mileage?


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (bunnyhopin)*

i used 250cc injectors by Genesis, from O34 Motorport or USRT (usually sideways rally team) you will also need adapters (electrical leads) about $400 in total. I did not "tune" the ecu just switched injectors. the only problem I had initially was the rev hang became more pronounced, no idle problems at all, engine is running well, although my mileage went down a bit.


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (jerseymike02)*

yes, correct.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (whatsyourbeef)*

i think i may have found a cheap quick solution... Tornado fuel saver i installed it right b4 the maf sensor b4 the install i was leaning 16% im gonna drive this week and then check it on Saturday to see if it made a difference. but i do feel like the pull is back on high rpms now 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (bunnyhopin)*

does the maf housing on the 2.5 have the plastic mesh infront of it like on mk3?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_i think i may have found a cheap quick solution... Tornado fuel saver i installed it right b4 the maf sensor b4 the install i was leaning 16% im gonna drive this week and then check it on Saturday to see if it made a difference. but i do feel like the pull is back on high rpms now 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ROTFLMAO! Sorry, I couldn't resist. Long story short, you got taken. The Tornado fuel saver is the automotive equivalent of SPAM. It will do absolutely nothing good for your car.


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (vwluger22)*

a wire mesh...


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (whatsyourbeef)*

I wonder if it was more like on a mk3 maybe mk4 is like this. but the purpuse is to help straighten out the air before it hits the sensor.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (shipo)*

ok soooo the point of the fuel savor in my case is not to save fuel its to create some turbulent air to trick the maf sensor into thinking the stock intake is on the car .... so why dont you read the thread b4 u start to rofl and or lmao http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (vwluger22)*

the plastic mesh looks exactly the same as for the sensor im not sure


_Modified by bunnyhopin at 5:33 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (bunnyhopin)*

like I said before.... if you use a stock MAF housing from a 1.8t it will do the trick..... the 1.8t MAF is the same size as our Throttle Body so it wouldnt restrict it any more than the TB already is....
im sure there on here for cheap...


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (whatsyourbeef)*

I see in your signature that you have a revo chip, dont you think you would take better advantage of your mods if you had your car custom mapped?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (sk8racer182)*

how much does that cost?


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (sk8racer182)*

I'm sure, but there is no one near me to do it, and for now, i'm satisfied with my results. maybe after the EVO intake manifold...


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_like I said before.... if you use a stock MAF housing from a 1.8t it will do the trick..... the 1.8t MAF is the same size as our Throttle Body so it wouldnt restrict it any more than the TB already is....
im sure there on here for cheap...

Someone must have spare 1.8t mafs having around a buddies house. If I knew of someone that had spare ones around I would try it out


----------



## Ferris88 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (bunnyhopin)*

I am not looking to crack on CAIs or Carbonio, but since my professional install of this product on Thursday morning, September 11th, I have had nothing but problems!
Before you discount the quality of installation, the installer has experience as head VW mechanic and had an article written about him in a VW enthusiast magazine. He is very competent and skilled.
I had to return to my 2008 VW Rabbit 4d Auto/ESP two times the day of repair. First because of the binder clip and then because of a CEL.
The day following the repair, I had to return again because the nut that attaches the L binder to the fender bolt came off. I also had a CEL.
The day after, yesterday, I now have a CEL again.


----------



## jerseymike02 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (Ferris88)*

Has anyone tried using the 1.8t MAF? I will get one but I need to know if someone has tried it yet. Thanks


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (jerseymike02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerseymike02* »_Has anyone tried using the 1.8t MAF? I will get one but I need to know if someone has tried it yet. Thanks









yes I tryed it... just take the 2.5 MAF sensor and install it in the 1.8t MAF housing...


----------



## jerseymike02 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (sharons03jetta)*

Maybe we should sticky this so it will solve most of our CEL problems.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
we found the same thing true when we made my intake.... the stock MAF housing is like 2.76" ID and with the very restrictive stock airbox.... it works.. once you give it cooler/ more dense air... it runs lean...
We made a 2.75" OD (which has around a 2.6" ID) MAF housing for the intake.... works great with no CEL ever... no lean code... Fuel trim is around +2.2%








you might try a stock 1.8t MAF housing.... I think its close to the same ID as mine...










Ok, this is interesting. I just bought the carbonio becuase I heard its fairly CEL free. When I installed it ('08) I was puzzled as to the purpose of the odd restricor plate that is sandwiched between the maf housing and the intake. I dont know its purpose, but it must restrict flow on some level. I wonder if this is the reason the carbonio is the least problematic of the intakes?
Ive only had it installed for 2 days, so well see how it goes.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (undercoverdubber)*

From what I heard the cookie cutter piece your referring to helps stabilize the air before it hits the MAF.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_From what I heard the cookie cutter piece your referring to helps stabilize the air before it hits the MAF. 

not really.... it is there to speed the air up... 
all the MAF sensor does is measure how much air passes by it.... well if you speed up the air that passes my the sensor... it thinks there is more air passing through it... so the ECU gives the engine more fuel.. bye bye lean code..








thats why the smaller 1.8t MAF housing works


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
not really.... it is there to speed the air up... 
all the MAF sensor does is measure how much air passes by it.... well if you speed up the air that passes my the sensor... it thinks there is more air passing through it... so the ECU gives the engine more fuel.. bye bye lean code..








thats why the smaller 1.8t MAF housing works









You seem very informed re this subject, can you explain how this "cookie cutter" speeds up the air velocity?
I would guess the "cc" makes the air more turbulent thus appear "faster" across the maf while the relative volume of air inducted into the motor is the same?
If this is so Im not understanding how a smaller id maf housing is accpmplishing the same result?
Again, thanks for the insights


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (undercoverdubber)*

if you make the air go through a smaller tube/housing it will speed up the air.... the amount of air making it to the engine is the same reagardless of which hosuing you use... its all in tricking the ECU to get the A/F ratio the ECU is requesting...
all the "cookie cutter" is doing is making the diameter of the passage smaller to speed up the air right before the Sensor...
same as a smaller housing...


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 6:47 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (sharons03jetta)*

Fair enough, fluid dynamics arent really my thing








Can I ask your opinion (if you have one) of the the carbonio intake? 
I dont want CELs or have to constantly have to mess w/it. I just like the sound/responsiveness.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (undercoverdubber)*

I dont have one on my car now but I have access to one that is not currently on a car.... I think the carbonio matched up with a smaller 1.8t MAF housing (without the "cookie cutter" installed) would make a good setup.... the carbonio I have access to has worn a little thin in a spot were it was rubbing against the headlight... not sure how much I like that but still looks cool and sounds cool.....


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (sharons03jetta)*

My only beef (so far) has been the supplied couplings are too short. Makes mounting difficult, Im contemplating getting some longer tubing, but I dont know where I could source them from.
The filter placement has me a little worried as well, I live in socal, but when it rains it really puddles up.
Do you know where a cheap maf housing could be had or the oem pn? I found a salvage dealer that wanted $100 for the maf and the housing.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (undercoverdubber)*

I would look in the classifieds...
try this guy...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4023367


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (sharons03jetta)*

if you want to void your warranty, i've heard c2 can eliminate the CEL with their software. or you could wait 3 years until the warranty is done. i've also heard that LNT intakes are CEL free







i have a evolution tuning intake and i got a intermittent CEL


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_if you make the air go through a smaller tube/housing it will speed up the air.... 

If this in fact the case, would not the simplest solution be to line the ID of the stock maf to decrease its ID?
You could simply get tubing of various wall thickness, cut it down the long axis and slip it into the oem maf housing, thereby adjusting/reducing the ID.
This would also allow you to fine tune air velocity?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (fnvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fnvr6t* »_ i've also heard that LNT intakes are CEL free









haha







people are having major issues with them but LNT says they are working on a new fixed piece.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (undercoverdubber)*

If this in fact the case, would not the simplest solution be to line the ID of the stock maf to decrease its ID? *this could be tricky best bet would be to use rubber or silicone coupler and cut it up*
You could simply get tubing of various wall thickness, cut it down the long axis and slip it into the oem maf housing, thereby adjusting/reducing the ID. *lets think about this you would be making a bigger lip on the maf housing I would think disrupting the air flow even more. having a 1.8t maf would make a smoother transition for the air entering the maf the coupler would kind of make a funnel.*
This would also allow you to fine tune air velocity?
*not bashing your idea just throwing out my opinion on this because I really would like an intake only if it didn't have a cel and would like a common solution for this issue.*


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_
If this in fact the case, would not the simplest solution be to line the ID of the stock maf to decrease its ID? *this could be tricky best bet would be to use rubber or silicone coupler and cut it up*


Sure, whatever you wanted

_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_
You could simply get tubing of various wall thickness, cut it down the long axis and slip it into the oem maf housing, thereby adjusting/reducing the ID. *lets think about this you would be making a bigger lip on the maf housing I would think disrupting the air flow even more. having a 1.8t maf would make a smoother transition for the air entering the maf the coupler would kind of make a funnel.*


You could smooth it, lengthen/shorten it, point is you could tune it

_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_
*not bashing your idea just throwing out my opinion on this because I really would like an intake only if it didn't have a cel and would like a common solution for this issue.*


Hey no prob, if its a dumb idea Id like to know to. More feedback the better


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_
* I really would like an intake only if it didn't have a cel and would like a common solution for this issue.*


I would bet you could take any off the shelf Intake and use a 1.8t MAF housing and it will be CEL free forever...
Ive tryed it... lets get some other people too....
here is what I tested with.... 1 piece of 2.75" OD tubing and I cut the MAF flange off a MAF hosuing and epoxyed it onto it..... heck I ran that for around 1000 miles with no CEL.... thats when we made my current intake


















_Modified by sharons03jetta at 4:57 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
I would bet you could take any off the shelf Intake and use a 1.8t MAF housing and it will be CEL free forever...
Ive tryed it... lets get some other people too....
here is what I tested with.... 1 piece of 2.75" OD tubing and I cut the MAF flange off a MAF hosuing and epoxyed it onto it..... heck I ran that for around 1000 miles with no CEL.... thats when we made my current intake
_Modified by sharons03jetta at 4:57 PM 9-16-2008_

Wow, pretty cool.
So was there a thought process behind selection (id/od) of the tubing, or did you just use what was on hand? 
Hate to keep over thinking this as the 1.8 houseing appears to be the most seemless/effective remedy, but did you play w/diff id's?
Where did you get the metal housing you used on your finished product?
What type of filter element are you using, have any pics of it?
Im impressed, other diy intakes ive seen are poorly constructed and problematic. Good job


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (undercoverdubber)*

we got a CEL with the intake and stock MAF.... fuel trim was +25%.... We measured the ID of the stock MAF housing which was close to the same as 3" OD tubing.... we then tryed one size down.... next one down is 2.75 OD... that is the piece I pictured above.... once that worked with no CEL and fuel trims were near stock we made our finished product... it was after we were done we measured the ID of my intake and the ID of a 1.8t MAF hosuing.... they were just a few .01" from each other...
here is the MAF flange we made...
http://www.genuinesaab.com/cat...5a4f5
the bungs near the throttle body we made one off for the project...
the tubing is just 2.75" OD .065 wall aluminum...








filter is K&N









_Modified by sharons03jetta at 6:22 PM 9-16-2008_


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 6:22 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (sharons03jetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmkv (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (undercoverdubber)*

when you installed your intake...
did you run your car *without accelerating at all* for 10 mins?


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (vwmkv)*

sorry to kind of change the direstion of the discussion
I read in here that a CEL was coming on because of a lean code with the CAI...I haven't purchased a CAI and just stuck a cone filter on the maf housing for a bit to see what it would do. the CEL would come on at random times....the code was for no communication with the MAF/intermittent.....just to clarify, no one is sayin that the lean code is the same as this right?
the only time my car ran lean was when I ran it without a MAF...the fuel mileage increased about 4 mpg and you could see the spark plugs were showing signs as well.....so obviously the maf went back on and I don't remember the CEL coming on for it running lean








but anyways, I'm on board with a smaller ID maf housing to increase air speed...good read


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_I have a vf short ram intake and it has caused my motor to run lean.. i dont kno how lean but it has. Any solutions besides spending 400$ for tuning

_Modified by bunnyhopin at 11:55 AM 9-4-2008_

vf dont have a short ram for the 2.5????








They have a cai.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (rishsn)*

hmmm i may be mistaken look at the pic then n tell me whos it is.... btw the tornato didnt work ... went from 16% trim to 18% ... well i guess it worked in the sence that it created more airflow but it didnt do what i thought it would


----------



## vwmkv (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (bunnyhopin)*

i dont understand how *restricting* the airflow would increase the speed of the air
how is restricting it going to make the engine suck more air in
just seems like it would get less air


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (vwmkv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmkv* »_i dont understand how *restricting* the airflow would increase the speed of the air
how is restricting it going to make the engine suck more air in
just seems like it would get less air


It took me a little time to wrap my head around too. 
Basically the volume air inducted into the motor is constant, if this is true (which I dont know for sure) and the path of flow is is variable the air velocity must change to accomodate the volume.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (undercoverdubber)*

so wait even if i put an intake with unlimited amount of airflow my motor would still pull the same amount in?


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_so wait even if i put an intake with unlimited amount of airflow my motor would still pull the same amount in?

In not a mech, but the way Im understanding it, yes.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (undercoverdubber)*

interesting


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (vwmkv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmkv* »_when you installed your intake...
did you run your car *without accelerating at all* for 10 mins?


nope.... installed it... drove it for about 20 miles... dynoed it...


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_so wait even if i put an intake with unlimited amount of airflow my motor would still pull the same amount in?

yes... your Throttle body is the smallest part on the whole system... its only going to flow as much as the weekest part will flow... which is the Throttle body and is not being changed.
In 100% stock trim.... the air box is the weekest part... so we get rid of that week point with the CAI...


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 3:04 PM 9-19-2008_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_

nope.... installed it... drove it for about 20 miles... dynoed it...

I think hes asking ferris, the guy w/the problem w/the carbonio.
The install instructions state that is is manditory to not rev the motor for the first 5-10min after the install so as to let the computer adjust. 
Thats what I did and havnt had a prob yet...................


----------



## vwmkv (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (undercoverdubber)*

undercoverdubber said it
it is important to let your computer adjust, you need to do this

i have a carbonio, and never had a problem
i recently switched up my setup, into a short ram, with the carbonio
then also ran for 10 minutes without reving, and have not had any problems yet


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (vwmkv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmkv* »_undercoverdubber said it
it is important to let your computer adjust, you need to do this

i have a carbonio, and never had a problem
i recently switched up my setup, into a short ram, with the carbonio
then also ran for 10 minutes without reving, and have not had any problems yet



that probably is a good rule of thumb.... but, if you let it run for 10 min without reving... all the ECU is going to adjust is the "short term fuel trim" which is how rich and lean the car is at idle.....
the code that most of the time is set with the off the shelf CAI is a lean code against the "long term fuel trim" which is part throttle.... aka highway or cruiseing around town.... the car needs to be driven as well for the ECU to fully adapt.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

ok, but a smaller tube may increase air speed, but it's like this.
Your engine=your lungs
your throttle body = your lips
your stock intake=a tiny straw
a Modified intake= a paper towel tube
over a long enough time frame, the engine will eventually pull in the same amount of air per intake-stroke/cylendar. Unfortunately, engines dont take Long, drawn out breaths. Think of your engine, like you, after running a few miles (or for some of us, a block or two). It huffs and puffs and huffs and puffs... quick little bursts of air, in and out. Now, Run a mile and breathe through a straw. You'd have much more success breathing through a paper towel tube. the problem the engine is having is it's saying it's getting too much air and not enough fuel. you've got two rather simple choices; Add fuel, or restrict air.
Can someone confirm that the fuel trim too lean codes are infact coming off the MAF? Maybe the maf is doing it's job, and the system isnt designed to correct fuel trim within those parameters via it's stock hardware? 

Do we change hardware, add fuel, and correct the lean code, thus potentially increasing horsepower (More air+more fuel=more bang), or do we restrict air / intake girth and only worry about straightening the intake, and smoothing the interior walls


_Modified by turbomonkeyexpress at 11:08 PM 10-10-2008_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_ok, but a smaller tube may increase air speed, but it's like this.
Your engine=your lungs
your throttle body = your lips
your stock intake=a tiny straw
a Modified intake= a paper towel tube
over a long enough time frame, the engine will eventually pull in the same amount of air per intake-stroke/cylendar. Unfortunately, engines dont take Long, drawn out breaths. Think of your engine, like you, after running a few miles (or for some of us, a block or two). It huffs and puffs and huffs and puffs... quick little bursts of air, in and out. Now, Run a mile and breathe through a straw. You'd have much more success breathing through a paper towel tube. the problem the engine is having is it's saying it's getting too much air and not enough fuel. you've got two rather simple choices; Add fuel, or restrict air.
Can someone confirm that the fuel trim too lean codes are infact coming off the MAF? Maybe the maf is doing it's job, and the system isnt designed to correct fuel trim within those parameters via it's stock hardware? 

Do we change hardware, add fuel, and correct the lean code, thus potentially increasing horsepower (More air+more fuel=more bang), or do we restrict air / intake girth and only worry about straightening the intake, and smoothing the interior walls

_Modified by turbomonkeyexpress at 11:08 PM 10-10-2008_


the throttle body on the 2.5 is the smallest part of the intake (like your straw).... its only going to flow as mush as the smallest part will flow... and that part is staying unchanged...
I do agree that adding bigger injectors to a 2.5 with CAI and stock MAF would work.... I think there are a couple of guys that have done it... IIFC they said rev hang was worse...


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

well this is absurd, adding a low cost item such as an intake, and having to change injectors, and get chip tuned just for it to work. i've owned 6 cars and never had this kind of B.S. to deal with.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_well this is absurd, adding a low cost item such as an intake, and having to change injectors, and get chip tuned just for it to work. i've owned 6 cars and never had this kind of B.S. to deal with. 

exactlly... thats why you run a smaller MAF housing from a 1.8t (which is no smaller than the throttle body I might add). Or just if some company out there would make an intake like mine that has it built in...


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

To sum up what I have read so far. The 1.8t MAF housing takes care of the CEL. 
Is the diameter of the 1.8t housing the same as the throttle body diameter?
Has anyone checked the VR6 housing to see if that is the same diameter?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*

yes the 1.8t MAF housing is the same inside diameter as our throttle body....
A VR6 MAF housing is about the same inside diameter as the stock 2.5 MAF housing


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks! I just got one over on the MkIV side of the house. Should have it by friday. My intake is LNT. Im not sure if any LNT people have switched over. **crossed fingers** that it works. Thanks for all your work on this. 


_Modified by RoundTuit at 9:18 PM 10-12-2008_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*

the more that test it.... the more will know that it works...


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

my cel never came back after my friend erased it using vag-com i guess it might be the cooler weather??? or did i just get lucky


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

Mine went off the first really cool morning that we had here then came back on later in the day. Other than that it has been on since day 1.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Good luck RoundTuit. I'm sure if this works for you lots of others will be jumping on board, including myself.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_like I said before.... if you use a stock MAF housing from a 1.8t it will do the trick..... the 1.8t MAF is the same size as our Throttle Body so it wouldnt restrict it any more than the TB already is....
im sure there on here for cheap...

I sent you an IM asking about whether a particular MAF housing would work http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif Thanks!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_my cel never came back after my friend erased it using vag-com i guess it might be the cooler weather??? or did i just get lucky 

i don't believe you got lucky, erasing the code doesn't fix anything. the way to check if you no longer have an issue is th check the fuel trims. if they are good then you're fine.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

last time i checked it was at 16%


----------



## theraudi1 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Hey! I normally just lurk here, but I figured I'd chime in on this one.
Even though the "light" is still off on the dash, the code and the problem are still being stored. I have an '08 Rabbit with GIAC and the VF intake. CEL came on about 200 miles in. I cleared it with VAG and the light came on at about 400 miles. Then it went off by itself about 200 miles later. The lean code IS still being stored if checked with VAG and if erased WILL come back even though the dash is not telling you. Again, this is all with GIAC 93/stock flash http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I've been talking with Nik at VF and they have been working on a fix. Once again (like the rest) it's some sort of "insert" that goes before the MAF. I hope this helps a bit!


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Question:
Is the outer diameter of the 1.8t maf the same as the outer diameter of the 2.5 maf, or will switching cause Fitment problems?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_last time i checked it was at 16% 

that's not good, you should definitely look into getting that fixed

_Quote, originally posted by *theraudi1* »_I've been talking with Nik at VF and they have been working on a fix. Once again (like the rest) it's some sort of "insert" that goes before the MAF. I hope this helps a bit!

yeah, its a restrictor plate (like what comes with the carbonio. it does keep the CEL from coming on in most cases but it restricts airflow, which defeats the purpose of having the intake


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_Question:
Is the outer diameter of the 1.8t maf the same as the outer diameter of the 2.5 maf, or will switching cause Fitment problems? 

No, I'm pretty sure based on Sharons03Jetta's words that the diameters are the same. On the surface this looks plug-n-play, but I haven't tried it personall.
MKVJETTA, I know it seems like a restrictor defeats the purpose of an intake, but there is still a decrease in restriction over the stock intake.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_Question:
Is the outer diameter of the 1.8t maf the same as the outer diameter of the 2.5 maf, or will switching cause Fitment problems? 

No

I just went to the garage and got these measurements, maybe this will clear up things for you guys.
Throttle(measured)
2.95 OD
2.6 ID
1.8t maf(searched)
2.75 OD
2.5 ID
2.5MAF(measured)
3.145 OD
2.75 ID
RS4 maf(measured)
3.6 OD
3.25 ID


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

ok, i found a flow calculator.
http://www.gcisolutions.com/flow.html
Here, i Imput:
0.229166667 feet (2.75 inches) ID Stock MAF
7.492 (lb/ft3) @ 70 Degrees F. 
0.018424246818107535 Centipoise: viscosity of air @ 70 degrees f
the velocity of air comes out to =0.0144 feet per second

change the ID to 2.5 inches (0.208333333 feet feet) 
The velocity of air comes out to =0.0159 feet per second
a difference of .0015 fps faster with a smaller MAF housing, over the Mass air flow device.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Could you search for one for the actual volume of air?


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

I installed the 1.8t MAF sensor housing today on my LNT intake. I get a slight hesitation at WOT at around 2700 and again at 4000 rpms. Im going to drive on it a week or so and see how it goes. I did disconnect the battery for 10 minutes then let the engine idle for 10 minutes before driving. I drove ~30 miles and no CEL so far. Im hoping that the hesitation works itself out. If not its back to the original housing for me.


_Modified by RoundTuit at 10:38 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (theraudi1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theraudi1* »_Hey! I normally just lurk here, but I figured I'd chime in on this one.
Even though the "light" is still off on the dash, the code and the problem are still being stored. I have an '08 Rabbit with GIAC and the VF intake. CEL came on about 200 miles in. I cleared it with VAG and the light came on at about 400 miles. Then it went off by itself about 200 miles later. The lean code IS still being stored if checked with VAG and if erased WILL come back even though the dash is not telling you. Again, this is all with GIAC 93/stock flash http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I've been talking with Nik at VF and they have been working on a fix. Once again (like the rest) it's some sort of "insert" that goes before the MAF. I hope this helps a bit!

Thant sucks. Do you think the GIAC flash is for an older ecu then 08'? Would that make a difference? I mean, if there is a difference, that may be a problem. A lot of these companies don't specify the difference say 07' or 08'. 
What is with the after market for the 2.5? It is really weak. I bet 2.0T owners don't have the problems http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoundTuit* »_I installed the 1.8t MAF sensor housing today on my LNT intake. I get a slight hesitation at WOT at around 2700 and again at 4000 rpms. Im going to drive on it a week or so and see how it goes. I did disconnect the battery for 10 minutes then let the engine idle for 10 minutes before driving. I drove ~30 miles and no CEL so far. Im hoping that the hesitation works itself out. If not its back to the original housing for me.

_Modified by RoundTuit at 10:38 PM 10-16-2008_

Ugh, I don't like the sound of that. You wouldn't be able to show a pic would you. How did the silicone couplers fit? Any slack in any of the connections? I wonder if taking a hole saw to the center of the MAF screen/staightener would make a difference. I would guess that it's that plastic mesh that is causing the hesitation. Does the MAF still poke into the housing the same as with 2.5 MAF? 
Sorry for all the questions, just seeing what I'm getting into.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (2ohgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ohgti* »_
Thant sucks. Do you think the GIAC flash is for an older ecu then 08'? Would that make a difference? I mean, if there is a difference, that may be a problem. A lot of these companies don't specify the difference say 07' or 08'. 
What is with the after market for the 2.5? It is really weak. I bet 2.0T owners don't have the problems http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I can't remember the guy's name but there was someone on here who had an 08. he went to a company (who i'm not going to say) and got flashed, they had 05.5-07 specific and 08+ specific software. well he had an 08 and got flashed with the previous software. you can definitely tell he got flashed with the wrong software. the car wouldn't start most of the time and if it did it would die shortly after. all in all, they ended up buying him a brand new ecu.
basically the point is, getting flashed isn't always the trick.
and yeah i bet you are right about the 2.0T, i have yet to hear any issues with the CELs from them. they do, however, have their own problems to deal with... gas being burnt wayy too fast, oil burning (one person said he burned a quart of oil every 1500 miles in his FSI)... i'm fine with just a CEL


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoundTuit* »_I installed the 1.8t MAF sensor housing today on my LNT intake. I get a slight hesitation at WOT at around 2700 and again at 4000 rpms. Im going to drive on it a week or so and see how it goes. I did disconnect the battery for 10 minutes then let the engine idle for 10 minutes before driving. I drove ~30 miles and no CEL so far. Im hoping that the hesitation works itself out. If not its back to the original housing for me.

_Modified by RoundTuit at 10:38 PM 10-16-2008_

Did you remove the stock 2.5 maf element and install it in the 1.8t housing?
Thats what you have to do.


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
Ugh, I don't like the sound of that. You wouldn't be able to show a pic would you. How did the silicone couplers fit? Any slack in any of the connections? I wonder if taking a hole saw to the center of the MAF screen/staightener would make a difference. I would guess that it's that plastic mesh that is causing the hesitation. Does the MAF still poke into the housing the same as with 2.5 MAF? 
Sorry for all the questions, just seeing what I'm getting into.









I will work on getting a pic for you. The couplers are squeezed down more than with the stock housing due to the smaller size. It looks to be in about the same place. The hesitation went away today but the CEL is back on.









_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Did you remove the stock 2.5 maf element and install it in the 1.8t housing?
Thats what you have to do.

If by element you mean the sensor then yes. 

The CEL is back on







but no hesitation. Im switching back to the stock housing. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Crap. A fairly simple fix, flushed down the vortex toilet bowl...
Anyone want to start testing some home-brew restrictor plates?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

maybe a smaller more restrictive filter will do the trick?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoundTuit* »_

The CEL is back on







but no hesitation. Im switching back to the stock housing. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I noticed you have Revo software.... I must add the 1.8t MAF housing was only tested on stock ECU cars...


----------



## 1cleanjetta (Apr 7, 2008)

found a 2.0 maf for 20 bucks... but now im wondering if its too small.... when i measured it across its just under 2.5 inches...


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
I noticed you have Revo software.... I must add the 1.8t MAF housing was only tested on stock ECU cars...

True. If anyone with stock ECU wants to try this out I will send it to you for shipping costs ~5$ Tis the cost of troubleshooting!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*

i would give it a shot, but i can't check the fuel trims (no VAGCOM) so the only thing i would be able to tell is if the CEL comes on, which could take a while. it took me two weeks before the CEL came on when i first installed the intake


----------



## 1cleanjetta (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (1cleanjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1cleanjetta* »_found a 2.0 maf for 20 bucks... but now im wondering if its too small.... when i measured it across its just under 2.5 inches...

ill know soon.... i just ordered a wr secret weapon intake for my 08.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

and the verdict is?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (1cleanjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1cleanjetta* »_
ill know soon.... i just ordered a wr secret weapon intake for my 08.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

just out of curiousity... how would that intake help you figure out whether a 2.0 MAF is too small?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (1cleanjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1cleanjetta* »_found a 2.0 maf for 20 bucks... but now im wondering if its too small.... when i measured it across its just under 2.5 inches...

I would say that would be to small.... sounds like the 1.8t maf might be still a little small for some.....
I still say the 2.75" OD .065" wall housing is the one to use...
Im going to work with Nick at http://www.genuinesaab.com (who made my intake) this week to see if he can fab up some hosuings for testing.... 
My first test housing is out there and we should see soon if it works for vince557


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_any other maf sensor i can buy to deal with this nonsense?









2.5 uses a MAP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (Xyphyr)*

I've got an 08 with oem software and I already have an 1.8t housing sitting here. I need someone in the area with vag to come and snap some screen shots. I'll search the regional forum to see if someone can help. Maybe someone at a local gtg can help me out.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (Xyphyr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xyphyr* »_
2.5 uses a MAP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

map and maf....depending on year.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Intake running lean??? (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunnyhopin* »_
any other maf sensor i can buy to deal with this nonsense? 

Nick at Genuinesaab.com should have some 2.75" .065" wall housings made up here soon.... not sure how much$$ but should be on their catalog soon....


----------



## 1cleanjetta (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_and the verdict is?

still dont know yet... the intake arrives tomorow... although ive heard that the 2.0 maf is the same ID as the 1.8t........
and that intake is almost identical to the rest of the 2.5l intakes it just has 2 diff ID's (and its the only one ive purchased soo far)



_Modified by 1cleanjetta at 8:19 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (1cleanjetta)*

Any other results from 1.8T MAF + LNT CAI testing? Anyone test it on oem software besides Sharon03Jetta?


_Modified by Albeezy36 at 11:40 AM 10-28-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_Any other results from 1.8T MAF + LNT CAI testing? Anyone test it on oem software besides Sharon03Jetta?

_Modified by Albeezy36 at 11:40 AM 10-28-2008_

Did you test your stuff yet?


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Did you test your stuff yet?








No... I'll get to it this weekend. I'm even meeting up with a buddy from work who has vag-com, so I'll try to take a screen shot.


----------



## 1cleanjetta (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

now i ran into a new problem... my regular security torx bits dont fit








btw is the intake mani on a 06-07 2.5 really 2.5 inches??? cuz the kit came with 3 3"-3" adapters and 1 2"-3" adapter.... and the intake mani on my 08 is a lil bigger then the 3" adapter










_Modified by 1cleanjetta at 8:27 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (1cleanjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1cleanjetta* »_now i ran into a new problem... my regular security torx bits dont fit








****ing vw http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

vise grips


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (1cleanjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1cleanjetta* »_now i ran into a new problem... my regular security torx bits dont fit








btw is the intake mani on a 06-07 2.5 really 2.5 inches??? cuz the kit came with 3 3"-3" adapters and 1 2"-3" adapter.... and the intake mani on my 08 is a lil bigger then the 3" adapter









_Modified by 1cleanjetta at 8:27 PM 10-28-2008_

Any reports with this intake on the 08?


----------



## 1cleanjetta (Apr 7, 2008)

still havnt changed the maf.... 
got a cel right after i put it on... 
but i must say its got alot more balls now


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (1cleanjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1cleanjetta* »_
got a cel right after i put it on... 

welcome to the club


----------



## 1cleanjetta (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

haha like i said idc cuz it opened the car up alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (1cleanjetta)*

here you go... 
http://www.genuinesaab.com/cat...d=639


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*

OK here we go:
First off, thanks goes to RoundTuit, excellent seller, fast shipping, yadda yadda great service, will buy again!








Now. I bought the 1.8t housing, and I can say DON'T DO IT. Not unless you have some measuring tape or something and can measure before hand. The part I got was 
*Part number 06A 906 461L*
Now I could be wrong, but from what I've measured, this thing has almost a 3" outer diameter, and 2.34 Inner diameter which means WAY TOO SMALL! I'll post pictures later when I get out of work (not enough time before work) but i think it ends up being something like 2.2-2.3 or something like that. For those of you who read this before I put a picture up: The 1.8 housing pretty much fits inside our 2.5 housing. Needless to say, it cuts down airflow too much, and makes the car perform like dung (hesitation in certain parts of the rpm range) though I will say, the car ran and shifted quite smoothly when driven normally without hard acceleration.
VW 1.8t housing is not the holy grail, guys. Don't waste your $$ unless you're planning on modifying it to open it up.
I spoke to sharonsjetta and he's gonna look up the actual part # of the piece he used to make his own. Anyone knocking on LNT's door yet?

_Modified by cracKness at 7:57 AM 11-9-2008_


_Modified by cracKness at 7:58 AM 11-9-2008_


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (cracKness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cracKness* »_ Anyone knocking on LNT's door yet?


they never want to answer anyone, i say we go kick it in.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Quick lets get some testers with the housing from genuinesaab http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_Quick lets get some testers with the housing from genuinesaab http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes, and please show VAG-COM proof that fuel trims get better.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (2point5)*

here is my screen shot....


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Alright, while you light up the torches, here are the pics as promised:
First is a picture of the 1.8t maf housing gheying the 2.5 maf housing.








Second is a pic of an extra grate thingy that came out of the 1.8t housing and the size difference with the 2.5 housing.








Lastly, a pic of the inside of the 1.8t maf housing showing extra layers of plastic making the inner diameter even smaller by couple millimeters.


----------



## 1cleanjetta (Apr 7, 2008)

i think what matters most is up near the sensor where the well is... cuz that is where the actual resistor is to tell whats going on...


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_
they never want to answer anyone, i say we go kick it in.

Supposedly the fix is coming in December.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
Supposedly the fix is coming in December.

well, i hope so, but i'm not expecting it.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_
well, i hope so, but i'm not expecting it.

It's kinda odd right? LNT has almost gone dormant here. I haven't seen a post from James or anyone else for a few months now. I hope everything is well on there end.


----------

